# Best SNL skit ever



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

If you've never seen this, you're in for a treat. Here's the setup:

Two women have a show on NPR. They usually discuss crafts and the like. In this particular sketch, they have invited Jack Schweaty (played by Alec Baldwin) to discuss his chocolates and other confections. Unfortunately, I don't have the entire clip but just this little part makes me laugh my butt off. 

Click here for hilarity


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree. It's incredibly funny stuff. I wish the whole clip was there

I've been enjoying the Alec Baldwin renaissance we've been seeing lately. They guy played leads for so long I had no idea he was so funny


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2005)

that's pretty funny, but the funniest SNL skit for me is Blue Oyster Cult. A classic.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> that's pretty funny, but the funniest SNL skit for me is Blue Oyster Cult. A classic.




You mean this one?

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/more_cowbell.wmv


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> If you've never seen this, you're in for a treat. Here's the setup:
> 
> Two women have a show on NPR. They usually discuss crafts and the like. In this particular sketch, they have invited Jack Schweaty (played by Alec Baldwin) to discuss his chocolates and other confections. Unfortunately, I don't have the entire clip but just this little part makes me laugh my butt off.
> 
> Click here for hilarity



Old stuff. Funny but old stuff.

If you can, find the _SNL's_ "Paris Hilton's fantasy sex hotline" skit. Don't mind the very disturbing Rachel Dratch as Arwen.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> that's pretty funny, but the funniest SNL skit for me is Blue Oyster Cult. A classic.



 Yep, Cowbell's one of my favorites, too.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 26, 2005)

Cowbell is my favorite SNL skit ever.

I also like the skit where Chris Farley and Patrick Swayze play Chippendale's dancers.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Cowbell is my favorite SNL skit ever.
> 
> I also like the skit where Chris Farley and Patrick Swayze play Chippendale's dancers.




http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/1238247?refsite=7063&ns=1


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 26, 2005)

My favorites (stand by while I show how damned old I am):

- The "Last Voyage of the Starship Enterprise", with the NBC suits coming on set to cancel the show.  John Belushi did a great Bill Shatner.
- "Mr. Robinson's Neighborhood", Eddie Murphy as a ghetto Mr. Rogers.
- Any of the "Samurai" skits, with Buck Henry and Belushi.
- "Beach Blanket Princess", in which Princess Leia (Carrie Fisher) drops into a Frankie Avalon / Annette Funicello movie, and teaches the gang the "Obi-Wan Kenobi" dance.
- The "Ronco Bass-o-Matic" ad.
- Any of the "Nerds" sketches (Gilda Radner as Lisa Loopner, Jane Curtin as Mrs. Loopner, and Bill Murray as Todd Delamuca).  "That's a lovely fragrance you're wearing, Lisa."  "It's Vicks Vapo-Rub."


----------



## msd (Aug 26, 2005)

"Guess what...I got a fever...and the only prescription is more cowbell!"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> "Guess what...I got a fever...and the only prescription is more cowbell!"




My email notification sound says that 

My favs were Tunsis, the Driving Cat; Phillip, the Hyper-Hypo; the Happy Fun Ball ad; the Blue Oyster Cult skit; The Roxbury Guys (before the bad movie, anyway); the Celebrity Jeopardy skits; Van Down by the River; The Continental (more Walken); Sprokets; and, of course, Motivational Speaker Matt Foley


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You mean this one?
> 
> http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/more_cowbell.wmv




Thaaaat's the one.


----------



## msd (Aug 26, 2005)

I also really enjoyed Will Ferrell as Robert Goulet singing the rap classics...


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 26, 2005)

One more [drunk] vote for the cowbell.

/sat it baby!


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm personally of the opinion that Alex Baldwin, and actor I like for the most par,t should completely give up movies and join the SNL cast. His best work in on that show. I think my fav skit with him is him and Adam Sandler, where Baldwin is the Scoutmaster. . .


----------



## ecliptic (Aug 26, 2005)

lmao


----------



## diaglo (Aug 26, 2005)

Land Shark... Candygram 

or Gumby Dammit.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I also like the skit where Chris Farley and Patrick Swayze play Chippendale's dancers.



That's a good one.  I've always been partial to the time Justin Timberlake and Jimmy Fallon were the BeeGees and hosted a talk show too.

And the time there was a four way lame teenager phone call between George Clinton, Saddam Hussein, Monica Lewinski and Tim Meadows.


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 26, 2005)

My favorites:
William Shatner going off on the fans at the Star Trek convention (That, um, was the evil Kirk from Episode #76...)
The one where they've turned the Enterprise into a restaurant; Spock uses the Vulcan Heimlich Pinch to save a customer.
One where they are interviewing people coming out of the Harry Blackstone broadway show and all the patrons have these blank stares and monotones. "We laughed, we cried, it was better than 'Cats'. We'll see it again and again...."
Freud psychoanalyses Anna


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> The one where they've turned the Enterprise into a restaurant; Spock uses the Vulcan Heimlich Pinch to save a customer.




"Bones, that man is choking! Help him!"

"Dammit, Jim, I'm a doctor, not a... Oh yeah."


----------



## Zog (Aug 26, 2005)

Jesse Jackson's tribute to Dr. Seuss.  He read Green Eggs and Ham - totally serious, utterly straight face, utterly hilarious.

And Massive Head Wound Harry.  The dog started to pull off the makeup - the cast could not keep a straight face, they had to stop the sketch early.  Unintentially hilarious.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Zog said:
			
		

> And Massive Head Wound Harry.  The dog started to pull off the makeup - the cast could not keep a straight face, they had to stop the sketch early.  Unintentially hilarious.



One of Chris Farley's motivational speaker skits had that happen, sorta.  And there was the time Brendan Fraser was playing Xena and his wig fell off...


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 26, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> My favorites (stand by while I show how damned old I am):
> 
> - The "Last Voyage of the Starship Enterprise", with the NBC suits coming on set to cancel the show.  John Belushi did a great Bill Shatner.




That was the first one that came to my mind. I really need to get those dvds.

Carl


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 26, 2005)

Bass-o-matic


----------



## Shadeus (Aug 26, 2005)

The first time I saw the Schmidt's Gay commericial (with a very young Sandler and Chris Farley), I about peed my pants.  They had the Bud Dry commericial on TV at the time when it was new.  For about 15 seconds, I thought it was a real commercial.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 26, 2005)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> The first time I saw the Schmidt's Gay commericial (with a very young Sandler and Chris Farley), I about peed my pants.  They had the Bud Dry commericial on TV at the time when it was new.  For about 15 seconds, I thought it was a real commercial.



; yeah, that's a great one!

I still think the Jim Carrey hot tub lifeguard is about the hardest I ever laughed during SNL though...


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 26, 2005)

I love Victoria Jackson in the Handi-Off commercial!

_You've tried sanding them off, you've tried slamming them off, and mits only hide the problem. Let's face it. You have extra digits._

And the Oops I Crapped My Pants commercial is pretty funny too.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> The first time I saw the Schmidt's Gay commericial (with a very young Sandler and Chris Farley), I about peed my pants.  They had the Bud Dry commericial on TV at the time when it was new.  For about 15 seconds, I thought it was a real commercial.




Here ya go:

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/schmitts_gay.mpg


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You mean this one?
> 
> http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/more_cowbell.wmv




I was just going to say that it needs more cowbell.


----------



## reveal (Aug 26, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I was just going to say that it needs more cowbell.




One step ahead of ya.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

I like a lot of the pre-recorded stuff, Oops I Crapped my Pants, Happy Fun Ball, etc. 

One of my absolute favorites is "Old Glory Robot Insurance," wih Sam Waterston.

http://www.robotcombat.com/video_oldglory_hi.html


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I still think the Jim Carrey hot tub lifeguard is about the hardest I ever laughed during SNL though...




I'd forgotten about that one...absolutely hilarious.

I'll also throw in my hat with Eddie Murphy's Mr. Robinson's Neighborhood, especially the one with Mr. T.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 26, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> My favorites:
> William Shatner going off on the fans at the Star Trek convention (That, um, was the evil Kirk from Episode #76...)




Best ... SNL skit ... _evar_!

Now we just need one for Gygax at GENCON.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

There's a lot of good ones. One of my favorites is Decibet.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> One step ahead of ya.




Several apparently, judging by the point where my comment showed up.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Land Shark... Candygram




This is the best SNL skit evar!!!!!!!!!

Cowbell is a close second.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 28, 2005)

First Citiwide Change Bank.  ("If you come to us with a hundred-dollar bill, we're not going to give you two-thousand nickels - unless that meets your particular change needs")

Eddie Murphy as a White Man.  ("Ha ha ha!  Silly negro!")

Old French Whore, starring Garth Brooks as Coco  ("I think my whore is dead")


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 28, 2005)

Bad Idea Jeans - "I had unprotected sex with my Haitian pool boy..." BAD IDEA!

The rabbi performing a _bris_ in the back of a town car - "_Waaaaah!_" "Perfect!"

Chi-Chi - "Baseball been bery, bery gooooood to me."

And "More cowbell!"


----------



## jonesy (Aug 28, 2005)

My favourite has always been the "Under The Boardwalk" sketch:

[FADE IN on a men’s restroom as Joe Piscopo walks in wearing a gray suit and slacks. The first three stalls from the left are all occupied. Joe looks under each door, finally stops at the last stall, steps in, and closes the door. His feet can be seen as he sits on the toilet and pulls down his pants. After a moment, he softly starts humming “Under the Boardwalk” to himself. He pauses a moment, and starts to sing the next verse softly. Another moment later, ZOOM in on his shoes he starts singing for real.]

Joe: [singing]
“Under the boardwalk, down by the sea, yeah, on a blanket with my baby, that’s where I’ll be.”

[PAN along the stalls and past the other men’s feet as they start singing the chorus with Joe. The audience roars with laughter.]

Others: “Under the boardwalk...”
Joe: “Out of the sun,”
Others: “Under the boardwalk...”
Joe: “We’ll be having some fun...”
Others: “Under the boardwalk...”
Joe: “People walking above,”
Others: “Under the boardwalk...”
Joe: “We’ll be falling in love,”
All: “Under the boardwalk... boardwalk.”

[At that moment, Tim Kazurinsky walks in and checks all the stalls. He sings off key in a tuneless voice.]

Tim: “Don’t push me, ‘cause I’m over the edge, and I’m tryin’ not to lose my head, ha-ha...”

[Tim sees all the stalls are occupied, and he turns to leave.]

Tim: [sort of singing] “It’s like a jungle sometimes, make me wonder why the people goin’ under...”

[Right when Tim leaves, Joe bursts back into song as the other guys harmonize.]

Joe: [ singing]
“Under the boardwalk, down by the sea, yeah, on a blanket with my baby,”
All: “That’s where I’ll beeeee.”

[ZOOM back and FADE OUT as everyone stands up and flushes the toilet.]


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 28, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> My favorites:
> William Shatner going off on the fans at the Star Trek convention (That, um, was the evil Kirk from Episode #76...)




"Move out of your parents' basements!"

"It's just a TV show!!"  "So, you're saying we should be paying more attention to the movies, then?"


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 29, 2005)

Any of the Sean Connery Celebrity Jeopardys


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 4, 2005)

Just remembered one of my other favorites:

Does anybody remember the sketch where Adam Sandler played Canteen Boy (the middle-aged boy scout) and Alec Baldwin played the gay scout master?

Every time I see that sketch, it _still_ makes me laugh until my stomach hurts.


----------



## TheGogmagog (Sep 5, 2005)

My favorite is a commercial that is ALWAYS left off of the best commerial compolations.

It's a casket comomercial that demonstrates how it supports the corpse while it decomposes.  At the end of the commercial the skull rolls into the chest cavity.

There was also a claymation of rudolph going nuts with a machine gun.  There were a few more claymation ones but none were as graphic as the rudolph one.

How do you get three people to sit there and talk about schewty balls and not laugh?  I would think you could do that all week and still not keep a straight face on camera.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2005)

My favorite skit stares Will Ferrell as a Boot Camp Drill Sergeant expressing intimacy problems to the guys in the barracks. I wish I could find the audio or video of that skit. It was hilarious. If anyone knows of the skit I speak of or knows where to find it, that would be great.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Sep 10, 2005)

One of my favorites is the one where Patrick Stewart plays the baker who makes erotic cakes. 

"You know you're going to have to eat this cake, right?"


----------

